# Topics > Arts > Music >  Dear Glenn, AI piano system, Yamaha Motor Company, Limited, Iwata, Shizuoka, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Yamaha Motor Co., Ltd.

yamaha.com/en/about/ai/dear_glenn

----------


## Airicist

Dear Glenn - Documentary film

Sep 3, 2019




> “First ever AI, crafted by love”.
> 
> Yamaha brings Glenn Gould back to life as an AI.
> AI is able to play in the unique style of Glenn Gould as well as interact live with human musicians. AI was first trained by analyzing Gould’s past recordings and then crafted by input from expert musicians who are true Gould enthusiasts.

----------


## Airicist

Dear Glenn - Concert Film

Oct 22, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "New Yamaha AI piano system blurs line between human and machine"

by Claudia Schmidt
October 29, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Yamaha's AI piano project apes Glenn Gould's playing style on stage – and it can duet, too"
The project analysed recordings of Gould's playing to reproduce his style mechanically

by James Russell
October 29, 2019

----------

